# Pieceworkers- Got a question



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I was wondering how would you guys tackle on a job if its piecework, 12 ft ceilings, level 4. What type of set would you have. Thought I right this to see how we compare, and maybe get some tips.

Theres 3 of us, I usually run the bazooka, other person on stilts grabbing the bazooka at 10 ft-12ft and whips it, and 3rd person whiping tape from the ground up, and spoting screws if waiting. I do have a 6ft scaffold too, but wondering if my stilt person can reach off of stilts at 12 ft. Its tall, and I'm 6-1",and can't reach off of stilts even at the highest point to 12 ft. I guess its going to be scaffold work too, ha? I was thinking of buying this skytapper tool they sell at Ames, its like a knife with a long handle, one side its the knife, and on the back side it has wheels to roll the tape on first, meaning pressing it more into the mud, so when you whip it theres less slipage. We got about 200 sheets to go.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Try wiping instead of whiping. 

There are big stilts you can buy., either 36-48" or 48-54" I believe. It can get really sketchy at that height. I honestly couldn't handle that. 11 foot is a stretch even for 40" stilts.

Sounds like other than that, you probably couldn't go much faster with what you already have. Maybe have another scaffold set up on wheels.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont waste your money on that tool Duct tape a 8-10 inch on an extention pole, I tape alone alot and never get on stilts to wipe 8-9' lids. If 10-12' lids high stilts same concept.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

"I was wondering how would you guys tackle on a job if its piecework, 12 ft ceilings, level 4. What type of set would you have. Thought I right this to see how we compare, and maybe get some tips."

With 3 guys? How many sheets total? If its several hundred sheets and a 3 man crew we tape all that i can reach from the floor. Next Me and another guy start taping the high stuff while a man on the ground starts bedding, when we get done with the high stuff we join him. The wipe down guy uses a longer handled knife to wipe flats and uses a pull scaffold to square corners.

Hey joepro i have a question....Whats the prices in Miami?? Is there a lot of work?? Just curious as i have had a couple of companies i have talked to that have work there. One is out of Tennesseebut onlypays by the hour so i turned that down. The other is based there in Miami, they say they have a ton of work but would never give an idea on a fottage priceso i never called back. I have a 3 man crew that love to travel as were all single, i have worked in a lot of places, i ran a couple of condo jobs in Jacksonville a few years ago for a company out of Nebraska that i worked for, great company to work for. Thanks


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> "I was wondering how would you guys tackle on a job if its piecework, 12 ft ceilings, level 4. What type of set would you have. Thought I right this to see how we compare, and maybe get some tips."
> 
> With 3 guys? How many sheets total? If its several hundred sheets and a 3 man crew we tape all that i can reach from the floor. Next Me and another guy start taping the high stuff while a man on the ground starts bedding, when we get done with the high stuff we join him. The wipe down guy uses a longer handled knife to wipe flats and uses a pull scaffold to square corners.
> 
> Hey joepro i have a question....Whats the prices in Miami?? Is there a lot of work?? Just curious as i have had a couple of companies i have talked to that have work there. One is out of Tennesseebut onlypays by the hour so i turned that down. The other is based there in Miami, they say they have a ton of work but would never give an idea on a fottage priceso i never called back. I have a 3 man crew that love to travel as were all single, i have worked in a lot of places, i ran a couple of condo jobs in Jacksonville a few years ago for a company out of Nebraska that i worked for, great company to work for. Thanks


check your PM-

I do have an apt for rent- 700-month, small but suitable for a contractor out here to work or a super intendant. Instead of paying hotel bread.


----------

